# Chemical Guys New Car Smell - Where to get it?



## paulrandall (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been reading around on the forums, and it appears that this is one of the best to get, but i was wondering where it can be purchased from. I found one shop, but the delivery was the same as the actual product, and after just buying some bits and pieces elsewhere, i didnt need anything else.

Any ideas? i think the 16oz bottle was about £4.99, and so was the P+P.

I did see they had a gallon, but that just seemed too big!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.carwashnwax.com/


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Have you tried www.chemicalguysuk.com


----------



## paulrandall (Apr 15, 2008)

Yep, thats where i found it. I suppose its just an excuse to buy more detailing stuff to offset the postage!

I'm looking for something to clean the roof of an S2000 roadster and its leather seats anyway (recommendations?)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Regarding the New Car Scent - those are the only 2 places you can get it from AFAIK.

Regarding roofs and leather - I have always used the AG kits for both (so the Fabric Roof Kit and Leather Cleaner/Cream combo) and they have always served me well.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Chem Guys Extreme Leather Cleaner and Conditioner are both good products


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Renovo for fabric roofs. Gliptone or Coftgate for leather interiors.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Use a water based foam cleaner for your leather seas. Foam is the safest way to clean leather and as it can have a dwell time (it stays where you put it) should give the best results. Try a water based leather protector (no oils or waxes) for your leather instead of a 'conditioner' as this will be far more beneficial and should not change the appearance of the leather.

A leather aroma will put back the new leather smell.

Hope this helps


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm with judyb on this one. Used her leather cleaner and protector to good effect on my black leather interior. Does bring back a nice leather smell as well!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

bluenose said:


> I'm with judyb on this one. Used her leather cleaner and protector to good effect on my black leather interior. Does bring back a nice leather smell as well!


What's the name of the product?


----------



## Drunken Master (Apr 20, 2008)

Would you say this is better than the poorboys natural look?


----------

